# Before and Afters



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

Tia in the first week we rescued her.










Tia a two months later after grooming. 










Her coat does seem to have thickened a little recently, but still pretty straight. Planning on giving her a trim soon, but my mother is against it. 
I love her puppy fluff too, but I'm thinking a shorter trim may help bring the curls through. :alberteinstein:

Any advise would be brill.

Apologise for my absence after such a short aquintence as a newbie, my computers been out of action!!!

Simone


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a very pretty girl! She has a beautiful head. You are truly blessed to have found each other! It looks like you are doing a terrific job of keeping up with her coat too!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't have much advice... but I just wanted to let you know that she is gorgeous!


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

Simone said:


> Tia in the first week we rescued her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how pretty she is.
How old is shee?


----------



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a very pretty girl! She has a beautiful head. You are truly blessed to have found each other! It looks like you are doing a terrific job of keeping up with her coat too!


Thank you, I think her face is pretty, the pic hasn't acapture the extent of the narrow elegance of her nose and the sweetness of her eyes that I see anyway. I don't know if that is correct in the breed standard as I'm new to Poodles, having grown up with Rotties. I'm a total convert. 

I'm learning to groom so I can't wait for her curls to come throught!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed they, do.:afraid:


----------



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I don't have much advice... but I just wanted to let you know that she is gorgeous!


Thank you, I'm mad about her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they will...lol! Yes, her head is REALLY nice. 

If you clip her down it will not make the curls come in, they will just be more visible.


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

I just love the face! Her eyes are so sweet.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

So pretty!! I love how you've done her TK/ears. Very nice!! Can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## Dandelion (Mar 2, 2011)

She is beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

She is such a beautiful girl!! what a sweetie


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful girl Tia is! Gorgeous color!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now that is a fabulous transformation. You are new to grooming?...who'd have thunk it!
She does a nice face. Nice eyes.
I would keep her hair long for bit longer...until the coat change starts anyway.

She is truly a sweetheart.


----------



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh they will...lol! Yes, her head is REALLY nice.
> 
> If you clip her down it will not make the curls come in, they will just be more visible.


I dare not cip her, my mother would keel over. I thought I'd givde her an allover trim like a modern, not 100% sure yet. I think I'll feel my way around it on the day. I guess I'm just imaptient.


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my, that's the face of an angel :angel:. She's going to be a beautiful shade of cafe-au-lait as she matures.


----------



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Now that is a fabulous transformation. You are new to grooming?...who'd have thunk it!
> She does a nice face. Nice eyes.
> I would keep her hair long for bit longer...until the coat change starts anyway.
> 
> She is truly a sweetheart.


Oh thank you, I really love her. 
My mothers a groomer and I've been a dog washer/dryer for a long time, but now and again would be allowed to trim the ears and feet etc. She noticed that I was doing a nice neat job so has started to let me do a bit more etc. She now tells me I've got a natural flar for grooming and she wants me too do a trainning course. I don't have a lot of experience, but I really love grooming Poodles and Bichons and think I do a reasonable job for my level etc. I've always been artistic so I suppose that helps. 

Perhaps I will leave her a bit longer but I've noticed all the areas I've been trimming, tail bottom of feet etc have thickened. It's probably a coincidence.


----------



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

Dandelion said:


> She is beautiful! How old is she?


Thank you, she is 7 months


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! I love her hair- I've got such a weakness for puppy fluff


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Swoon,Tia is gorgeous! You have done a great job keeping that puppy coat in check,never fear you will have curls after the puppy coat is gone enjoy her fluff while you can.


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

She's pretty!!! She's lucky to have such loving humans!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She does look lovely!!


----------

